# Car Progress so far....



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Been working fervently on this vehicle. New roof is on. Just waiting for the package tray. The trunk is almost finished. Just a few welds to grind down and it's ready for epoxy and paint. 
Whoops...put in a pic of one of my dogs Rocco Lucabrasse...
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like nap time.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You should be the poster child for _"a labor of love"_ with your GTO...Nice Doggie, but I bet he has quite the lock-jaw when required...
I am guessing Rocco is a boy dog...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking great. It's well on it's way to becoming a very nice GTO once again. You're an inspiration for us all!!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Okay okay...*

Thanks for the votes of confidence!! We are primering the dash and doing a second coat of POR15 on the floor tonight. Labor of love? Well, I suppose so but what else is a girl to do??:lol:

Yes, Rocco is my boy. I also have his mom Abbey Road. This is them chasing the raccoons away. Whoops...attached a pic of my newly POR15'd floor...

Linda


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Nicely done Linda! The roof looks great compared with mess you inherited. Keep up the good work. When you're standing beside your Goat at a local show and shine and someone asked you what you've been up to, I hope he has plenty of time to listen.

Bill


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Old Indian said:


> Nicely done Linda! The roof looks great compared with mess you inherited. Keep up the good work. When you're standing beside your Goat at a local show and shine and someone asked you what you've been up to, I hope he has plenty of time to listen.
> 
> Bill


:agree :cool 

Looks like you've done lots since your last update. I'm guessing your dogs are red nose pitbul mixes? hehe.... blue nose puppy here!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> :agree :cool
> 
> Looks like you've done lots since your last update. I'm guessing your dogs are red nose pitbul mixes? hehe.... blue nose puppy here!


Killer Cute....


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*My God!*

Okay, we'll have to start the American Bull Terrier forum now...How adorable! Besides GTOs, I'm a big big dog fan. I usually save these dogs, but I had one for 17 years, she had a stroke and I was devastated so I bred the other one I saved (who had papers), and she had one pup, and he's all mine! His grandparents were show dogs but they never got papers for his parents. He is 85 pounds of pure dorkiness. 
Anyways, back to gto stuff. I know the roof of an olds or buick will work on a gto, but what about a package tray? Are they the same for all A bodies? 

Linda


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not my intention to high-jack this thread; Kittys should be able to get some air time too...

Ricin on the left - Sarin on the right...


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Kitties are welcome too!*

Kitties are nice too! I bet Rocco would like to meet them....:rofl:

Ricin and Sarin? Hmmm...are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Kitties are nice too! I bet Rocco would like to meet them....:rofl:
> 
> Ricin and Sarin? Hmmm...are you trying to tell us something?


Well - Sarin has issues with keeping clean after #-2 business; but mostly I gave them those names becuase of my demented sense of humor.

Baby wipes and bi-monthly trips to the Vet. for back door shaving seem to keep things under control. Remember, you posed the question...LOL...:willy:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stop please! I'm getting a visual.....:lol: You're right, I asked.:cheers

Linda


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:cheers Nice cats PDQ. It's always nice to have mini-jaguars walking around the house killing trespassers :willy: And I see your Goat-masterpiece has'nt come down yet! arty:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
My roof is primered and we painted the dash and miscellaneous brackets last night. Here are a couple of pics but I don't know if they'll turn out bright enough to see....

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, Linda. All '66--'67 package trays are the same for the A bodied cars like yours. Excellent work, BTW.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good! :cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes! It won't be long now. Today the semi gloss gets painted on the front of the dash and the windshield goes in. Most of the body parts have been blocked and are going to get another coat of primer then blocked again....and over again. Believe it or not, the car will be painted late next week. Then comes the putting back together. Hopefully my chrome plating will be done by then. It's been a busy week. We're celebrating 10 years in business today.

blondieworkingfervently67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------

